# Montgomery Ward Snowblower manual



## daraiders (Sep 20, 2018)

I have a Montgomery Ward Snowblower #TMO 35156A / I096B. I was unable to find a manual online or much information for that matter...does anyone know where I can find one? I also wanted to find out what oil goes in the gear case for the auger 80w/90?

Thanks for any information!

Alan


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi Alan,
Thats 90% likely to be a Gilson.. (can you post a photo? that will tell us for sure.)
Meanwhile, check out Pete's Gilson site here:


https://www.gilsonsnowblowers.com/


Scot


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*ALOHA From The Paradise City. :smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Alan

I'm with Scot thinking it's going to be a re-branded Gilson. Photos should tell for sure.

.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I've had several Mongomery Ward gilsons.....safetys are obsolete..but well made blowers.


----------



## daraiders (Sep 20, 2018)

Here are some photos.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That would be an MTD but I haven't had any luck tracking down a manual.

.


----------

